# Some recent flower macros



## Boz Mon (May 27, 2010)

Heres some recent macros that I took in my backyard the other day.  Shot  with my Nikon D-40 with my Tamron 90mm f/2.8 macro lens.  Let me know  what you think!  I am going to try to blow up the 2nd one to 20inches x 30 inches to hang in my room.


----------



## muskokagirl (May 28, 2010)

The first one looks like banana peals...i like it


----------



## usayit (May 31, 2010)

They all look underexposed.  I like the downward lighting in the 2nd photo.  Adds a bit of depth to the photo.  

3rd one has potential to be quite attractive displayed on the wall.   Almost a painter-like feel with flowing lines.  Just need to correct a in post but I'd also wish the farthest petal didn't get cropped.  

I hope you don't mind but I took quick stab at adjusting the 3rd one...


----------



## Boz Mon (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh cool, that does look better.  Thanks for the input.


----------

